# Living together in Dubai.....Please this is different to the other ones I have read !



## flypat23 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello All, 

Please bare with me as I have read all the other threads on this ....but itdidn't answer something important. 

I am moving to Dubai and my gf is coming with me. Whilst we understand the legalities of living together and the debate on it happens but if caught there are consequences, my question was more to do with what happens if she is offered a job and they sponsor her woth a visa. do all sponsorships require proof of residency or can companies issue visa's without having that?

If not, will it mean that she will categorically not be able to list my address as an unmarried couple ?

thanks 

A


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Alimarsh23 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please bare with me as I have read all the other threads on this ....but itdidn't answer something important.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I dont see that as being a problem - you generally need a visa to rent a place - you dont need to rent a place to get a visa!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## flypat23 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks Steve, so if we are renting one apartment my visa (in process) will cover that and when she gets a job they don't require her to prove where she is living to be granted that visa ...as the norm
I mean? 

Thanks again


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I don´t remember my visa application including my address although of course this was asked by the employer. So she may be asked to provide an address but nobody will go and check if there is an infidel already living there.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The only exception to the above would be if her job included a housing allowance and her employer wanted a copy of the tenancy agreement in her name to pay her the allowance.
Again, this has nothing to do with the issuance of the visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## flypat23 (Nov 12, 2014)

dizzyizzy said:


> I don´t remember my visa application including my address although of course this was asked by the employer. So she may be asked to provide an address but nobody will go and check if there is an infidel already living there.


thanks Izzy, and form what I can gather (from my Employer anyway), if they know your 'living situation' they would not put you in jeopardy of being caught for want of better words !


----------



## flypat23 (Nov 12, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The only exception to the above would be if her job included a housing allowance and her employer wanted a copy of the tenancy agreement in her name to pay her the allowance.
> Again, this has nothing to do with the issuance of the visa.
> Cheers
> Steve


thanks Steve, yes I get that ...but presuming we could as the employer to opt out of that if so ? Are most people pretty open with their employers in these situations if, like you describe ....the above happens? but also I suppose if they offered accommodation.....she wouldn't be paying for it so we would have the luxury of two places if so !


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I would not recommend sharing your personal living situation with work colleagues - the less said, the better.
If you have a falling out with someone - they could use that to spite you, at a later date.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## flypat23 (Nov 12, 2014)

I mean with the Hr department more than work colleagues . Would that be ok you think ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Alimarsh23 said:


> thanks Izzy, and form what I can gather (from my Employer anyway), if they know your 'living situation' they would not put you in jeopardy of being caught for want of better words !


I guess it depends on the employer but best to keep quiet about it


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Alimarsh23 said:


> f they know your 'living situation' they would not put you in jeopardy of being caught for want of better words !


Some employers, once aware of someone not being married, will expressly state that any company provided accommodation is not to have any opposite gender' overnight visitors. If they give you the cash to make your own arrangements that won;lt apply but I have a single guy with an established family in the UK, who are not married and he is not permitted to have them stay in the company provided accommodation as its in the employers name.


----------



## flypat23 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks guys . Does anyone know how cheap it would be to rent a room in the cheapest possible location under her name if we decided that ? Also I have a friend who says house sharing (like at uni or London ) is pretty common ? But I presume still illegal if it's the opposite sex in the house ?


----------



## flypat23 (Nov 12, 2014)

Sorry one more thing. If we live together this way is it a question of both people letting their companies know where they live and hope that there is no investigation into it ? And all bills would be under one name and the person that doesn't have the bills directs all their mail to their workplace ?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You are worrying about this waaaaaaaay too much.

Your girlfriend needs to find a job first. This may take a week or it may take over a year. Or maybe never. If she gets a job the company won't care where she lives unless accommodation is specifically included with the package and yes, it's standard that only the married spouse and children can live in the accommodation along with the employee. 

As you know, you cannot sponsor your girlfriend as you're not married. If you were married you would need a tenancy contract to sponsor her, but this is a moot point on two fronts! 

House sharing is common. It's not illegal if all are of same gender although plenty share in mixed gender situations. You can't rent a room on a contractual basis so you're not getting a lease in your name if you flatshare, unless, of course, you're the person who rented the flat and then sublet the extra bedrooms.

You really are worrying too much about this. 





Alimarsh23 said:


> Thanks guys . Does anyone know how cheap it would be to rent a room in the cheapest possible location under her name if we decided that ? Also I have a friend who says house sharing (like at uni or London ) is pretty common ? But I presume still illegal if it's the opposite sex in the house ?


----------



## flypat23 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks tallyho. So basically we can get a flat under my name and both live in it and no one would really care unless we did stupid stuff to attract ourselves too the authorities ?!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Alimarsh23 said:


> Thanks tallyho. So basically we can get a flat under my name and both live in it and no one would really care unless we did stupid stuff to attract ourselves too the authorities ?!


That about sums it up!


----------

